# HIT or Miss



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2006)

A new journal here for a new year (I'm starting early  ) Sorry I haven't been around much, I've been very depressed and generally not well off for awhile. I'm in therapy now and going back to Lockheed on December 11  . Anyway, with starting work again and school, the gym needs to be cut back some...hence HIT. I have something kinda preliminary I want to try for a few weeks and if I stay with it....notice I say if, I do know myself....Hopefully Archie will help me with switching things up and making changes etc.

Knee is still bad, but I get insurance back again next month and I'll get it looked at then. Till then I think I'm just going to wrap it and see where I can go with it.

Today is Push, so I'm off to the gym for my first w/o in awhile!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome back, Rocco.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2006)

You know I'll be along my Friend!!! Wishing nothing but the Best for you BRother Rocco!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey Triple, thanks buddy! I like that new Avi...growing a beard? 

Thanks Archie. I want to make sure I can stay with something here for a few weeks before I bug you too much


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Push*

*HS Incline-*
180 x 12, rest 30 sec, 6

*Bench DB-*
80 x 4.5 (Tried 90 first right before so I can probably get more with 80.)

*Incline Flye-*
35 x 14

*HS MP-*
140 x 10, rest 30 sec, 4

*DB Side Lateral-*
25 x 12

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
120 x 14

*Dips-*
0 x 9, rest 30 sec, 4

*Pushdown-*
100 x 11


W/O Time- 25 min

Definately wore me out. I think next time I'll do the side laterals sitting so I don't use body movement once I start getting tired. And I don't think I'll use the HS MP next time, the angle is too hard on my wrists.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2006)

He's back again.  What happened that you went back to Lockheed?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 25, 2006)

Wlecome back... hopefully things will start getting better for you!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey Rocco !  good start !


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Wlecome back... hopefully things will start getting better for you!



Did you and Rocco have a challenge going at one time?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2006)

Excellent return my Friend!!! Your not buggin me, if I can help I would be happy to!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome back Rock.  Like Gary said, nice start!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice journal Rocco. I hear we're getting snow this weekend


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

Dude!
let's get 'er in gear! Good to see ya back!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Cow-* Hey buddy. I just wanted to get some of our credit cards paid off and maybe save a bit more money before doing school full time. I plan to work one year and that should cover our debts and should cover me through graduate school. In the past two months we've learned to live off of Lisa's paycheck so everything I make in the year we can put aside. I hate that I'm going back but I'm also less stressed out about it as well!

*Iain-* Thanks. My therapist says things will get a lot worse before they get better....something to look forward to 

*Gary-* Thanks. What's going on with you?

*Triple-* We did. Iain probably kicked my ass!!!  

*Angel-* Thanks Archie. Right now I'm just doing Push/Pull. I can't do anything with my right leg right now. Any advice or suggestions on anything is appreciated!

*Jersey-* Hey there. Thanks! How's everything going?

*Goandy-* Where do you live? I can't wait for snow, though I don't think my car is going to do to well in it.

*Burner-* Wassup Mike?!? What's happening? Keeping everyone in line here?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 28, 2006)

I can send you some porn to make you feel better.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Pull*

*Nautilus Pullover-*
155 x 15, rest 30 sec, 6

*HS Pulldown, alternating arms-*
200 x 15

*HS Row-*
180 x 12

*HS Dead-*
180 x 8

*BB Curl-*
95 x 8

*Concentration Curl-*
35 x 5 (plus to forced reps with slow negatives)

*Sitting Hammer Curl-*
30 x 11

W/O Time- 21 min

*Thoughts*
I don't think it was a good idea to work my left side with the HS Pulldown and then work my right with HIT. By the time I finished my left and started my right I was worn out. I think I need to keep the movements to both sides. I may just go to regular pulldowns next time.

The HS Dead was really hurting my knee and I ended up doing it mostly like a SLDL but more bend in the knee. 

I think for the BB Curl I'll do it with an EZ bar next time. The BB just hurt the wrists too much for my liking. 

Any thoughts or suggestions anyone?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I can send you some porn to make you feel better.


Oh, I've got plenty of that but feel free to send me more


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 28, 2006)

For the new year?  Boy you are starting early!!!  

Sounds like you're doing great so far -- get down on it (baby, baby)...get down on it!!!
Oh, sorry -- I got carried away there!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2006)

Looking strong Rocco,

I don't know what any of the HS equipment looks like or functions but they look impressive, I know you're strong .


----------



## goandykid (Nov 28, 2006)

I think we discussed this a long long time ago. I live Right at the fuzzy border of Herndon, but is now considered Oak Hill? Herndon.


The way today looks the snow prediction might be wrong, but I';d love some snow soon. We havent had any real snow since 03.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

the HS machne: you can do separate or at the same time? Then if can, do the reps at the same time. 

Cambered bar is great, but har far are you keeping your grip on BB  Curls? Can you vary your grip to ease the stress off your wrists?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> For the new year?  Boy you are starting early!!!
> 
> Sounds like you're doing great so far -- get down on it (baby, baby)...get down on it!!!
> Oh, sorry -- I got carried away there!


 You can get carried away with me anytime babe!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Looking strong Rocco,
> 
> I don't know what any of the HS equipment looks like or functions but they look impressive, I know you're strong .


Thanks Gary, not as strong as you though yet, I'm coming


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I think we discussed this a long long time ago. I live Right at the fuzzy border of Herndon, but is now considered Oak Hill? Herndon.
> 
> 
> The way today looks the snow prediction might be wrong, but I';d love some snow soon. We havent had any real snow since 03.


That's right, now I remember. Yeah, it's way to hot for snow around here!!! I'm sitting in my apartment in a tank top and boxers sweating. I hate it when the weathers like this.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> the HS machne: you can do separate or at the same time? Then if can, do the reps at the same time.
> 
> Cambered bar is great, but har far are you keeping your grip on BB  Curls? Can you vary your grip to ease the stress off your wrists?



Spot on Mikey!!! But for some reason when you can do an exercise unilaterally like HS, I have trouble doing it at the same time. But only with back stuff LOL. 

On the grip for BB Curls I'm about shoulder width, maybe a teensy bit wider.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Push*

For these workouts I'll post the last one in quotations with my latest for comparison in Bold.


Rocco32 said:


> *HS Incline-*
> 180 x 12, rest 30 sec, 6
> *230 x 8, rest 30 sec, 2*
> 
> ...


Wow does that wear me out!!! I'm very happy with advancing in weight and my reps except the HS MP. I only added 20 lbs but my reps really shot down. But I'll keep it there until I can get it back up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice workout buddy!  

I like seeing the dips in this wo.  Made me realize, I need to do dips!  I cut them when I was having elbow issues, but elbow has been doing much better.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice wo Rocco


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 2, 2006)

I miss you Rocco!! you can PM me anytime to talk if you need to


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

yo! Roc!
Maybe it's a simple imbalance of strength in the muscle?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice workout buddy!
> 
> I like seeing the dips in this wo.  Made me realize, I need to do dips!  I cut them when I was having elbow issues, but elbow has been doing much better.


Thanks JD. Normally dips bother me too but with the low volume of HIT I find it doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I miss you Rocco!! you can PM me anytime to talk if you need to


Thanks Billie. I love that new avi! Very sexy tattoo


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> yo! Roc!
> Maybe it's a simple imbalance of strength in the muscle?



You could be right. I tried it again today, this time starting with my right side and I still had trouble with my left but not as much as when it was reversed. Confused yet?!? LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Pull*

This Week is in Bold


Rocco32 said:


> *Nautilus Pullover-*
> 155 x 15, rest 30 sec, 6
> *200 x 9, rest, 3*
> 
> ...



I just feel so uncertain with HIT when it comes to back and bi's. I keep second guessing the exercises I'm doing. The HS Rows just don't seem to hit my back very much, at least not on the left side. I don't "feel" the muscle working you know. The WO was a bit longer because I kept changing things, It won't normally be like that.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2006)

still looks good hon!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 4, 2006)

Lookin' good Roc!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

what they said!
Keep pushin...and it will all come back...and then some.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2006)

EXCELLENT w/o's BRother Rocco!!! There are several exercises for back and bi's.................
Pullups,Bent Over Rows both BB and DB, Seated Rows, Pullovers, Deads

BB Curls,DB curls, Incline DB Curls, Preacher Curls, High pulley curls, close grip pulldowns for Both!!!

Hope this helps, your doing great my Friend imo!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Thanks Archie...I guess I just need to find what works for me, I'll get there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2006)

Latest WO in Bold


> Originally Posted by Rocco32
> *HS Incline-*
> 180 x 12, rest 30 sec, 6
> 230 x 8, rest 30 sec, 2
> ...



I was a bit disappointed today, I was hoping for better gains. I didn't even add one rep onto the DB Bench. I may change that anyway. But overall I guess not too bad.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2006)

Why dissapointed??? You went up in almost EVERYTHING!!! Sometimes certain ones just stick, and then all of a sudden, POW outta nowhere they JUMP!!! Your doing Fantastic imo, keep at it BRother Rocco!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey Rocco, 

Looks good to me, can't always make Superman increases .


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

Strength is comig back up, nicely!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 11, 2006)

sorry to post AGAIN...I just had to visit all the journals to see Trips Christmas posts


----------

